# Bear Draw



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Who wants to kill a MAGNUM BOAR this spring? Let me know if you are interested in applying for bear this spring/fall.

-Hound


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm puttin in for the bookcliffs..


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

WH, fall or spring? I love the Books, I spent a month last summer and fall seasons and we slammed the bears, good luck, they only give like 4 fall tags, and seems like last year the spring was like 10 or more.

-Hound


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm thinkn spring the hounds do better, but it will be a tough one to draw for sure with my luck.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey WHutchings, are you related to the late Bud Hutchings from Provo?? Just curious.....


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

After hunting Colorado last year in the fall for bear I would like to start putting in for Utah and hunt for spring bear. I think I will try for the San Juan or Book Cliffs.
Last year was my first year hunting bear and I did not know what to expect but after I was done I am know addicted to it and want to try it again.After harvesting the bear I did last year I don't know if it will get any better than that.


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Ya kevin d im ''wayne bud hutchings'', ''wayne hutchings sr son''. and ''bud hutchings grandson'', bud was a hell of a houndsman and will be missed by many fellow houndsman.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

WHutchings, I kinda suspected you might be related. I think I only met your grandpa one time, but I shared a bear camp with your dad and two uncles in New Mexico a few years back. You're right about your grandfather, he's a legend among the hound hunting community.....and your dad is an accomplished houndsman in his own right.


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey kevin d did you guys tree any bears that trip with my ol man in new mexico? I'm not sure what uncles might have went, maybe matt hutchings or rick hutchings, both my uncles.


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey hound inc where you puttin in this year for bear and if you are fall or spring?


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Books Fall, if I put in for the draw, but probably a bonus point

-Hound


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

So Hound, 

Would you apply for LaSal Spring or San Juan Fall? I d hate for all the boars to get snowed in again this spring. 

I ve got 8 bonus points.


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Either one of those is good, I have never hunted the LaSal unit before, but have heard that it is phenominal, San Juan is really good, and the bears are thick, either one, I am not sure if 8 points will do it, the bears seem to be easier to get stopped in the fall. I would go for San Juan

-Hound


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

WHutchings said:


> Hey kevin d did you guys tree any bears that trip with my ol man in new mexico? I'm not sure what uncles might have went, maybe matt hutchings or rick hutchings, both my uncles.


You'll have to forgive me WHutchings, but I can't remember the names of your two uncles who went with to New Mexico. I believe it was the same year your grandpa died so it's been a while back. I remember your dad because he was the one that owned hounds plus I've run into him a time or two since then.

Even though a bunch of us Utah boys went down and shared a bear camp that trip, we split into smaller groups to hunt. I hunted primarily with the Christensen brothers from Salem, and your dad and uncles teamed up with Tony Bettis as I recall. We all caught a few bear that trip but I don't remember now exactly how many.

As for which hunt I'm putting in for this year, I'm keeping that one close to my vest......I don't want to lessen my chances of drawing. I will say that San Juan fall is becoming an increasingly difficult hunt to take a nice boar on......particularly in the most popular areas to hunt. These bear have been run all summer long and the ones that remain are the dirty, mean, running sonuvaguns. Still lots of bear, but it takes a whole lot more dog power to stop one of these big ones now than it used to. My personal opinion is that there are easier areas to try to collect a bear rug. :|


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

10-4 Kevin D


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

jungle said:


> So Hound,
> 
> Would you apply for LaSal Spring or San Juan Fall? I d hate for all the boars to get snowed in again this spring.
> 
> I ve got 8 bonus points.


Jungle,

If you decide to go with the lasal and draw let me know I have 640 private acres that are infested with bears, and would be willing to show youaround down there too...lots of bears all over the mountain. PM me if your interested


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

What is the best season to usually put in for on bear?? Im up to 7 pts now, & hoping to draw one of these years.


----------



## DHNTR (Jan 13, 2009)

Im Game, were should I put in?


----------

